
Drone Delivers Medicine to Rural Virginia Clinic - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/drone-delivers-medicine-to-rural-virginia-clinic-1437155114-lMyQjAxMTI1MzE1NzIxMDc2Wj
======
julienchastang
The drone only travelled a mile, but it is still interesting. The article did
not mention if the drone was flying autonomously or by remote control.

